# Cancer and vizslas



## RoryDundas (Dec 13, 2015)

It seems that more and more of our furbabies are suffering from this disease.
There is an 8 yr old viszla in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada who just went through his 2nd operation and had part of his lip removed. His owner signed him up in a magazine contest where the first prize is a photo shoot for the magazine. The owner is also donating a penny for every vote to the Edmonton Humane Society. If you could help him out and vote for him, it would mean a lot. You don't have to sign up or answer any questions etc... Just vote. http://moderndogmagazine/stardog/entry/ruckus). Thanks so much. He looks like a really sweet dog who is fighting for his life. I don't know the dog or the owner but this vizsla really touched my heart, especially as he is only 1 year Oder than my Rory. If you could help him out, it would be great. You can vote every 12 hours.


----------



## RoryDundas (Dec 13, 2015)

My Rory is 7 and he had to have a growth on his eyelid removed this past year, it was benign, thank goodness. Erin Brokovich mentioned Ruckus the vizsla from Edmonton on her Facebook page as well. She pointed out that more and more of our furbabies are becoming ill with cancers and other serious illnesses. Ruckus is recovering from his second surgery, with more to come, and in case you haven't checked him out... He has his own Facebook page 'Ruckus the Vizsla' he has moved up into 5th spot in the modern dog magazine contest and I am rooting for him to go all the way. The owners are donating a penny per vote to the Edmonton Humane Society. To those who voted for him: Thank you. you can vote for him every 12 hours, but regardless, please keep him in your thoughts and send him lots of good karma for a full recovery. 
Has anybody else had to deal with something like this? I'd be interested to hear what worked for you and your vizsla babe. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure if cancer in dogs has become more prevalent, or if better diagnostics, and owners wanting answers to changes in their dogs has led to it being diagnosed. Either way its a problem in the breed, even though vizslas are very low on the list of breeds prone to cancer.
I look at it this way, if my dogs live to a ripe old age there is a good chance they will develop some form of cancer.
My daughters female Lucy, had 2 very small bumps removed at 2 1/2 years old. Lab results were low grade sarcoma. Last year she had a third bump removed that was found to be benign. 

On a side note
I had voted for Ruckus long before your first post.
Welcome to the forum, and we would love to hear more about Rory.


----------



## RoryDundas (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks, it's nice to "talk" to other vizsla people. And thanks for voting for Ruckus, he looks quite similar to my Rory and is only 1 year older, so he struck a chord in me.

Rory has always been accident prone, like most vizslas I guess. He would run like crazy, banging into trees, jumping into swamps and ending up with blisters all over his body, getting bit by something and then being allergic to Benadryl, etc. His zest for life is so beautiful, like all vizslas. I've had different dogs, but he is my first vizsla, and while I loved all my dogs, he most certainly is special. I truly understand now why vizsla owners are crazy for their dogs...lol.

I agree with you that better diagnostics most likely bring more (cancer) illnesses to light, but I still find it worrisome. I know that boxers are prone to certain types of cancer. I try to feed him proper food and cook every day for him. He gets lots of exercise, but winters are tough as he does not like the cold too much, especially cold wind. I am glad that I caught the growth on his eyelid very early on, it could have diminished his sight if not removed in time.
Anyhow, I ramble on... Nice to be here.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just bumping this post. 
Ruckus has moved up to first place, but its a very narrow lead.
I'd love to see a vizsla win, and maybe with our members help it will happen.
http://moderndogmagazine.com/stardog/entry/ruckus


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Just bumping this post.
> Ruckus has moved up to first place, but its a very narrow lead.
> I'd love to see a vizsla win, and maybe with our members help it will happen.
> http://moderndogmagazine.com/stardog/entry/ruckus


I just voted! I would also love to see a Vizlsa win!


----------

